# National Military Police Motorcycle Relay to Benefit Children and Troops



## Cdn_Chimo (12 Aug 2009)

On Sept. 2 Military and civilian police officers will finish the last leg of their first-ever Military Police National Motorcycle Relay Ride (MPNMRR) by riding from Victoria to 19 Wing Comox. 

"This ride is about us making a difference to visually challenged children across Canada because any small difference we can make is a huge difference to them," said Sergeant Lamont French, the MPNMRR B.C. chair. "As soldiers it’s important to stand behind our troops and to let them know that we, as a community, support and believe in them. The Relay will be a good time because people can enjoy their passion for motorcycles while making a difference in the lives of children and CF members."

The MPNMRR will begin in St. John’s NFLD on August 15 and will finish at Air Force Beach at 19 Wing Comox on Sept. 2. The 7392 km relay is a fundraiser for the Military Police Fund for Blind Children and the Support Our Troops Campaign. A stuffed Military Police Bear has been chosen to ride along for the entire journey and will also be used as the official baton.

"If it wasn’t for the Military Police Blind Fund, our daughter Jessica wouldn’t have the resources available to help her excel and thrive as she has," said Megan Thibodeau, the mother of a child who has received support from the Military Police Blind Fund. "The support that Jessica has received has helped her dramatically and allowed her to be just like any other kid. For that, I’ll be forever grateful."

The ride is open to all serving and retired military and civilian police, military and any other affiliates such as the Blue Knights, Corrections and Customs. The B.C. leg will begin in Jasper on Aug 30 and more riders are still needed. The cost to participate is $50, which goes directly to the two charities. Local businesses are also needed to support the relay by providing reduced rates on services for the riders or financial donations. All of the riders are volunteers donating their time and money to the relay.

For more information on the relay, or to register visit www.mpnmrr.ca.
For more information: on the Military Police Fund for Blind Children, visit: http://www.mpfbc.com 
on the Support Our Troops Campaign, visit: http://www.cfpsa.com/en/corporate/NewsCentre/Support/index.asp


----------



## Haggis (12 Aug 2009)

Cdn_Chimo said:
			
		

> The ride is open to all serving and retired military and civilian police, military and any other affiliates such as the Blue Knights, Corrections and Customs.



According to the website, participation in the ride is not open to CF members in general, only MP and civilian police officers. (The registration form specifically asks for the name of your police agency.)  Too bad.  Others can sponsor a participant, though.


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (12 Aug 2009)

I know they were looking for other riders from such organizations like the Red Knights, Gold Wing Groups etc..I can't see why you couldn't apply without that police dept. info.

Something to look into I guess.


----------

